# Possible Tiny Window for Flat Surf Tomorrow A.M.?



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Wind is forecasted to shift to the North tonight (Wed 4/26) and blow all night. It is forecasted to blow from the North until tomorrow mid-morning. 

If things go as forecasted, I wonder if it will have enough time to flatten the surf tonight so that we have a tiny window of flat surf in tomorrow morning (Thu 4/27)? Anybody thinking of hitting the surf in the morning?


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

It looked decent Sun AM.

Check this forecast vs other weather forecasts.

https://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/galveston-texas

Maybe this weekend it will flatten out.


----------

